# WhatsApp Versand abbrechen



## Koyote (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,
habe gerade mich übel verdrückt aufm Handy und jemandem ein Bild gesendet, dass er auf keinen Fall sehen sollte.
Habe dann schnell W-Lan ausgeschaltet und die Karte raus. Da steht auch noch kein Haken dran sondern diese Uhr. Kann ich den Versand jetzt irgendwie abbrechen?

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## hor1z0n (12. Januar 2013)

das Bild/foto in einen anderen Ordner verschieben oder löschen. 

Da das Bild dann nicht mehr gefunden wird... sollte der Uploadvorgang eig. abbrechen. 

Leider kann ich nichts garantieren und das war meine erste Idee die mir eingefallen ist.

Hoffe du kannst das noch irgendwie retten


----------



## Koyote (12. Januar 2013)

Vielen vielen Dank, du hast gerade meine Freiheit gerettet


----------



## hor1z0n (12. Januar 2013)

Kein Ding!
Freut mich wenns geklappt hat


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2013)

Notfalls, wenn das nicht hilft, kann man ja WhatsApp auch neuinstallieren.


----------



## target2804 (12. Januar 2013)

beim hochladen kann man auch einfach das [x] drücken, bevor der blaue balken durch ist.


----------

